# Making sure this is a Rhom



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Here in the next few weeks I will be upgrading my fish's tank. I purchased him as a Rhom at 2.75'' and have been keeping him in a 29 gallon tank. I said at the 6'' mark I would be upgrading to something alot bigger. I measured him the day before yesterday to be five inches TL. Its early to my orginal plan but funding is good right now so the time is right to do this. My problem is that now that I'm committed, I've gotten paranoid of my fish not being a Rhombeus (lol) and having put in the money to a tank that is much too big for the fish I have. Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus.


And a beautiful one at that...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thankyou Frank and AK


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lately I've been obsessed with the locality of my serras, by any chance do you know the collection point of your rhom if not can you find out? I'm just curious because it's got some nice red coloring on it's gill plates. Very nice rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ja'eh Posted Yesterday, 12:10 PM
> Lately I've been obsessed with the locality of my serras, *by any chance do you know the collection point of your rhom if not can you find out? *I'm just curious because it's got some nice red coloring on it's gill plates. Very nice rhombeus.


You won't know unless you pull the fish out of the river itself.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Back in the late 80's I bought one of those as a "red cheek" piranha. It was very dainty just like your photos and its jaw fell off but it lived until it starved to death.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

shanker said:


> Back in the late 80's I bought one of those as a "red cheek" piranha. It was very dainty just like your photos and its jaw fell off but it lived until it starved to death.


lol ok then...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ja said:


> Lately I've been obsessed with the locality of my serras, by any chance do you know the collection point of your rhom if not can you find out? I'm just curious because it's got some nice red coloring on it's gill plates. Very nice rhombeus.


Collection point is Guyana


----------

